# What did Remy use on his hands?



## GouRonin (Apr 13, 2002)

What did Remy use for hand injuries?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *What did Remy use for hand injuries? *



The ones he caused he'd occasionally rub away. He'd grab the person's hand and rub vigourously. For himself I know he experimented with magnets. In the time I knew him no one was in a position to regularly injure him, though I believe Mr. Hartman hurt his fingers a time or two. I don't know what he would have recommended.


----------

